# Puppy Class Graduate



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

I am proud to announce that Miss Ziva has graduated puppy classes I & II and has been asked to participate in the Paws for Love Program, starting classes next Saturday. After several weeks of classes she will be tested by a certified evaluator, hopefully passing, and we will be a part of the Southwest Florida Therapy Dog Team assisting those in local hospitals, nursing homes, schools and libraries. 

If I knew how to add photos to these posts I would show you a pic I took of Ziva today in her graduation cap! 

I'm a proud mama! Not an easy feat with a bouncing ball of energy V pup!
She made great strides of improvement from week 1 to week 8 and now here we go headlong starting into yet more new training sessions. We have grown as a team and are much better for the experience!


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Well done to you both


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

If you want to add a picture to your post just click on the 'Additional Options...' below the box where you type your post. There you can attach a photo to the post.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

That is so great, congratulations!


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Gonna try adding Ziva's Graduation Photos


----------



## Zero4910 (Sep 28, 2009)

Ziva is one fine looking dog!!! Make sure you hug her twice today just for being so darn cute in that hat.

-adam


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

"dogs no go school, peoples go school :3"

thats what Lili told me when i was going to take her to puppy class, i then came to my senses and trained Lili myself


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

seriously how much did this puppy school cost


----------

